
Show HN: Ten minute secret – share encrypted messages easily - enricofoltran
https://github.com/enricofoltran/ten-minute-secret
======
tckr
[https://www.burn-notice.me/](https://www.burn-notice.me/)

~~~
enricofoltran
Hi! I didn't know about this site before but at first look seem that there are
some differences with my project:

\- it is not open source (or at least I didn't found the source code)

\- it require you to sign up in order to create messages.

------
rodina
Cab you please explain an idea? Still cant get))) this service turns your
messages in script?

~~~
enricofoltran
The service let you create a message that is encrypted with a passphrase
through symmetric cryptography and give you a secret url to share.

To read a message a user need both the secret url and the passphrase, the
message is destroyed after the first read or after 10 minutes.

The service is convenient for sharing sensitive information such as passwords,
secret urls, credit card numbers sent via email or chat, in this way these
informations are kept out from email or chat logs.

